# Watch boxes



## Mike2107 (Apr 6, 2020)

Afternoon All.

My collection has now shrunk down to a core 3, Tudor Black Bay Blue Bezel, Meistersinger Circularis Ivory and Oris Artelier Moonphase and I'm in need of a good quality watch box.

Previously I've just kept the top 3 in their own original boxes when not in the rotation but with the odds and ends of the collection now gone I want to keep the top 3 together.

Any recommendations? I find it difficult to judge the quality from just the pictures on Amazon alone. Thanks


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

There are some really nice 3 watch watch leather rolls available which will also allow travel.

https://www.bosphorusleather.com/products/hexagon-watch-roll-scripto-patina-java-brown-for-three-watches

Alternatively get 3 individual watch winders (even if you don;t use them all - certainly would for the moonphase though) that way you can arrange them as you like - on the flat, small pyramid, etc.

Wolf winders have a good reputation I believe.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

I got this and it's fantastic quality. Takes a few weeks to arrive because she makes them to order. I also got some self adhesive felt off eBay for £3 and lined it so no scratches on the bracelets

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/576674660/wooden-watch-box-rustic-style-mens-watch?ref=shop_home_feat_3


----------

